# 2011 Costumes (vampire/Hades/Lucious Malfoy)



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I like them all but vampire is my favorite too


----------



## EmilyNparty (Feb 15, 2012)

Another good idea for a vampire costume would be these temporary vampire bite tattoos---> http://bit.ly/xOnPlu


----------

